# Equal Time Please!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok we've heard about the Rottweilers, are there any *Working Bouvier des Flandres* folks out here? I CAN'T be the only misfit. :wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, can only oblige with a girl I know here who breeds them. She works a lot with them. Had a talk to her once about buying one but changed my mind in favour of a GSD.

Enjoy:

http://www.bouviers.ch/

Gillian


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, just realised her dogs our sports dogs and it's under Personal Protection. Anyway you can look at the pictures.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a huge fan of working bouviers, but I can't own one anytime soon.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We had a fellow from Canada attending a class here at the U of M who is very successful in Schutzhund He trained with our club the entire winter great helper and very nice dog his name is Brian in fact damn nice dog:twisted:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That is a nice dog, it must be the same person and dog. There is a picture of them here http://members.shaw.ca/dwcarnegie/briancurrey.htm


I watched him train about 4 yrs ago and the dog was just about perfect in Schutzund.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That is a nice dog, it must be the same person and dog. There is a picture of them here http://members.shaw.ca/dwcarnegie/briancurrey.htm
> 
> 
> I watched him train about 4 yrs ago and the dog was just about perfect in Schutzund.


Yup thats him! and it was 4 years ago 8)


----------

